# good news/bad news and a ?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

A huge benefit since starting Mike's tapes has been pretty regularly having a good night's sleep.This is great! But, since I've started the 2nd session side, I'm not falling asleep nor staying asleep as I did before. (I'm 3 nights into this side.) It seems to make me more agitated than relaxed. Anyone have this happen? Am I working too hard to try to imagine the suggested situations? Will I settle down eventually, or are some sessions just more productive with different individuls?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Lml, you maybe working to hard its possible. You should email Mike and see what he says, but I bet you will just adjust and be able to relax and move forward, would be my bet. This happens sometimes to people, but they still progress and move forward.







Mike will be able to help you so you know.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:Mike will give you some more specific suggestions, but what Eric said is so true. You may be working too hard at relaxing. Believe me, I did the same thing at first, because I thought I absolutely "had" to be working at it. All you have to do is listen to Mike's voice, and the subconscious will do the rest.Mike is really good about answering emails, so feel free to ask him anything you want.







JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks guys, I heard from Mike and he reassuredme that it was ok to proceed. He said my subconscious was probably just resisting, and suggested trying to just play the tape while sitting up and reading or something and let my subconscious absorb on it's own. So ... onward!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:Have you tried doing the tapes sitting up yet? How did it work for you?







JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi JeanYes, I did as Mike suggested and listened to thetape (second session) sitting up and reading a novel. Sounds kinda odd, but I found that I could concentrate on my book and still be aware of Mike's voice. It was actually interesting that I could be aware of both simultaniously, and after that it helped me relax when just having the tape playing. Must have helped my subconscious accept a change and allow it to move on with more comfort. I'm to let him know how it is after 5 days, but already I seem to have gotten past a stumbling block. Thanks for asking!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, I am glad you got over the block and Mike's suggestion helped you. great. let us know how it goes and keep the faith.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:That's great!







I've never listened to them sitting up because I have a bad back which would stiffen on me. It's good to know that sitting, like you did, helped you over the stumbling block.Have fun with the rest of it.







JeanG


----------

